# How do genre preferences affect the use of different music formats?



## musicologist (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi!
I'm a Musicology student from Abo Akademi University writing my master's thesis about how people use and listen to music formats in a private space. The purpose of this study is to shed some light on the way people use and listen to the CDs, MP3s and LPs they acquire, and to what extent genre preferences may affect listening habits.
I'm gathering my research material with a survey and I would be utterly grateful if YOU could take the time to fill it out. The survey will take about 5-10 minutes, depending on your listening habits.

SURVEY LINK: 
Listening Habits

After I've gathered all the data I'll post some key figures from the study here which you may find interesting! 
Your survey responses will be strictly confidential, data from this research will be reported only in the aggregate and used solely for my master's thesis. Your information will be coded and will remain confidential.

Thank you in advance! 
Frej Gronholm 
Abo Akademi University, Finland


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Somewhat interesting.


----------

